# IFM SPS Steuerung



## zwerg77 (25 September 2009)

Haben bei uns in der Firma eine 13 jahre alte Maschine. In dieser ist eine IFM SPS eingebaut! Da wir für diese Steuerung keine Ersatzteile haben und die Maschine für uns sehr wichtig ist, stellen sich jetzt für mich ein paar Fragen.
1:Kennt jemand die Steuerung?
Es sind 3 große E/A Baugruppen eingebaut - Ecomat 100 Typ:C12317
Ein Bedienterminal: Ecomat asc Typ: CC0100 - Von diesem Terminal geht eine RS232 Leitung (25polig) zu den E/A Baugruppen.
2: Gibt es eine Software um das Programm zu sichern, um mir das Programm anzuschauen - um vielleicht einen Umbau auf S7 Steuerung zu planen?
3:Weiß jemand wo wir solche Teile noch auf Reserve bekommen könnten? (außer Ebay - da hab ich schon geschaut)
4: Wo sitzt eigentlich bei dieser Steuerung die CPU - Bedienterminal oder bei den E/A Baugruppen?

Danke für jede Hilfe!!


----------



## zwerg77 (26 September 2009)

Hat keiner nur irgendeinen Vorschlag?


----------



## Ludewig (26 September 2009)

Warum nicht beim Hersteller?

Ist doch bestimmt von http://www.ifm-electronic.de. Oder nicht?


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 September 2009)

hallo,
seh ich auch so wie ludewig, ifm, die dos versionen gibt es für lau, einfach mal anrufen, die leute helfen sehr gut.


----------



## chstad (16 Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich kenne diese Steuerung. Bin erst diese Woche wieder darüber gestolpert. Sollte dies noch aktuell sein, melde Dich bei mir.

Christian


----------

